

Stephen Hawking accused of hypocrisy over Israel conference boycott - 1337biz
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2013/may/08/stephen-hawking-hypocrisy-israel-boycott

======
walid
So Nitsana Darshan-Leitner of Shurat HaDin basically tells Stephen Hawking
that he either supports Israel or turn off his computer-based communications
system.

In other words: If you support Israel then talk. If you boycott Israel then
shut up.

Who's the hypocrite?

